# Looking for a contract DTG printer



## HitmanDesigns (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a someone to print "one-offs" using a DTG. I would like to use someone who has a *Kornit DTG *
If anyone has any interest please shoot me a message.

Thanks,
Hitman Designs


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

HitmanDesigns said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a someone to print "one-offs" using a DTG. I would like to use someone who has a *Kornit DTG *
> If anyone has any interest please shoot me a message.
> ...



Check out Dubow Textile in Minnesota. They do quality work, have used them a lot - Dubow Textile


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Any other criteria other than Kornits?


----------



## HitmanDesigns (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes Matt, needs to match or beat current printers pricing. And be able to ship in two days


----------



## wardogbobie (Oct 10, 2013)

what kinda pricing do you have now?


----------

